# SA Fishers



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Guys: Why so quiet? Anyone interested in participating in a group fish in the near future? Location open to suggestion.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan - things have been a bit quiet. I haven't done a lot of kayak fishing recently due to a combination of weather, footy finals and other commitments. I'd be interested in a get together - I'm desparate to get some fish! Maybe we could finally organise that trip to meet up with Yakabe at Wallaroo?


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Let's do the Wallaroo thing. (Means I do not have to go far  ). If the weather is not the best there are some other alternatives such as Price/ Port Pirie River system or the Pirie grain and Zinifex jetties for bream and kingies (would not eat bream from Pirie as they resident, just for the sport) that will give us some shelter.

Also I have been thinking of an over nighter down the bottom of Yorkes. Possibly Marion Bay or Pondalowie. There are some great fishing areas, be some of them a little wild.

Lets get this show on the road.

Yakabe.


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'm up for it too!!! Let's organise it and make it happen. 8)


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well Fisher: So much for the footy finals :evil:

I recon we should go up and visit Yakabe - Wallaroo sounds good to me. Should be good. Check out the Poll guys and lets get a Big group together when the wx gets better.


----------



## Jacko (Aug 30, 2005)

im in 
busy next 2 weekends but atfter that book early im in


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Well we have 5 now! If I cud ask, please respond in the Poll thread so I can keep it all together for a group trip. We will need to organize with yakabe. Trying to correlate between two threads is more than my ole brain can handle. As Jacko is not available for a couple of weeks I recon we could target the 8th of October.

On this thread - Anybody up for next weekend?


----------

